# Email harrasment?



## Generatorgus (Dec 16, 2012)

I recently listed acouple items on Craigslist.
One item I listed imediately got quite a few responders and I sold  it and cancelled the ad the next morning.
Still getting responces, I would just open the email responce and reply Item has been sold. One of them had two attached pictures of cute girls (which I didn't open), but I figured the guy was just trying to get my attention so I replied the same as the others.

Next day another responce fron a different name, and the same pictuures, but now I'm invited to have a relationship.  I put it in the junk mail. 

Over the next few days I got one more with a name on it and now get a daily delivery from unknown.
Comparing Email addresses, they all have different senders, but the domain name is the same.  gmx.us
Is ther any way to block these Emails or do I have to change my address.
For now I'm just deleting them.

Thanks for any help
GUS


----------



## dman (Dec 16, 2012)

Generatorgus said:


> I recently listed acouple items on Craigslist.
> One item I listed imediately got quite a few responders and I sold  it and cancelled the ad the next morning.
> Still getting responces, I would just open the email responce and reply Item has been sold. One of them had two attached pictures of cute girls (which I didn't open), but I figured the guy was just trying to get my attention so I replied the same as the others.
> 
> ...



depends on the email client and the email provider. you should be able to set junk filters in the client based on domain and if you use IMAP it should sync to the server mailboxes I think Thunderbird gave me this option. if you use pop3 and download all mail your may still get it if you check through another client or computer unless you set it to delete mail from the server after its downloaded to the client which I find annoying because you then need to remember where you checked your mail... if you have a webmail service and check through a browser you need to see what filtering options they give you, if you can filter it on that end it is the best way to get rid of them so I'd try that option first.


----------



## n4zou (Dec 16, 2012)

Your e-mail address has been sold to the spammers and scammers. It's pretty much useless now and you'll need to abandon it. Hopefully it was a free e-mail account from Yahoo, Google, or some other provider that gives away e-mail services. If not you'll need to change your current e-mail address with your provider. I keep many "throw away" e-mail accounts and use them for craigslist and other like services that can be ignored when it starts getting spammed and scammed.


----------



## rleete (Dec 16, 2012)

n4zou, that's foolish.  You can easily block email domains in most accounts with little trouble.  I've been using the same email address for nearly 15 years.  I also have my email visible, because I moderate several forums.  You just have to figure out how to block the junk.  Most ISP will help you; contact them and ask how to block a domain.


----------



## Entropy455 (Dec 16, 2012)

Six years ago my e-mail was compromised through doing business on Craigslist, and to this day I continue to get about 100 spam e-mails per month. The vast majority automatically go to my spam folder. The few that get through I delete.

For a while, I responded to the e-mails, politely telling them that Im not interested, and asking them to remove me from their mailing list. Nothing worked. Now I just flag them to go into my spam folder.

Do not ever open attachments from Craigslist spammers!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Noitoen (Dec 16, 2012)

I isn't just just the mail addresses that are sold. This last few weeks, my wife checked into a clinic twice on different occasions and different clinics to have cataract surgery by the same doctor. It didn't take more than 40 minutes after we checked in and filled the information form and she was receiving sms messages from insurance companies advertising health insurances. On the first time we thought it was a coincidence but the second I as sure that the clinic uses the data to sell to others. Usually, by law here in Portugal, every form you fill with personal data, must have information about the possibility of that data being used for publicity and there is a little check box to tick that forbids this usage but, normally it's in small print and nobody notices it and leaves it blank.


----------



## Swifty (Dec 16, 2012)

As Rleete has stated, you can block emails on most providers. It would be a big inconvience to change your email address.

Paul.


----------



## Beachside_Hank (Dec 16, 2012)

I post and sell on Craigslist  a lot. What you're getting are phishing responses, trying to establish your valid email account v.s. the C/list blind one and sell it. You can, as suggested, set up a throwaway account- Hotmail, Yahoo, etc. or use an aliasing site: http://www.sendanonymousemail.net/send.php

I simply ignore them, they all have a particular format, pattern, and look about them that tips me it's a phoney and not a legitimate reply so I just delete them.:toilet:


----------



## bobrenz (Dec 16, 2012)

Spam seems to come in surges - when I start seeing it again, I don't use Outlook to download my e mail - I open it through my ISP (Comcast.net). I can flag spam mail, and I never see anything from the same sender again - it also seems to stop any other names that are actually from the same sender at that domain as well.


----------



## starnovice (Dec 16, 2012)

Replying to these emails to ask them to take you off the list only confirms to them that they have a valid email address.  Just drop-kick them and move on.

I have even noticed that legitimate companies, when asked to remove you from their list, will put you back on after a month or so.

Pat


----------



## clivel (Dec 16, 2012)

When I get spam instead of just deleting it, I first take a few minutes to forward it to [email protected] Before forwarding, one just needs to make sure that the email headers are turned on. Without the headers knujon are unable to do anything with the spam. 
If you are using Thunderbird, from the "View" menu select "Headers All", I am not sure what the setting is for other email clients.

*Knujon *stands for *NoJunk *and they have been very effective in putting spammers out of business, unfortunately there seems to be a never ending supply of spammers, so the more people who forward spam to knujon the sooner the spammers can be shut down.
For more info on Knujon see http://www.knujon.com/
Clive


----------



## Generatorgus (Dec 17, 2012)

Guys, thanks.  Unfortunately it is my main Email address.  I'll try some of these remedies.

GUS


----------



## Arnak (Dec 18, 2012)

H Folks,

On the subject of spam email I have found that using a program called Mail Washer from :-

http://www.mailwasher.net

Is a very effective tool for dealing with spam as it reads the mail and has settable filter rules for spam and good email.

It is particularly effective as the mail stays on the ISP's mail service so it not downloaded onto your pc until you decide what you wish to do with it.

It can also refer to a known spam database and mark the mail as spam or good.

You can also hide the spam mail if required then tell the program to download the mail that you require and delete the spam.

The program sits above your normal email program and when you wash the mail your email client will then open up and allow you to download your mail without the spam in the normal way.

I am not in any way connected to the company just a very satisfied user of long standing.

I do have the paid for Pro version as it allows me to configure things they way I like them.

Arnak


----------



## Generatorgus (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm whispering:hDe: so the sob doesn't hear, I didn't get the usual email yesterday.


----------



## Generatorgus (Dec 20, 2012)

They're back, got 3 today. I just deleted them.


----------



## slaurenson (Apr 29, 2013)

If you happen to own your own domain it's easy to track who sold your address to the spammers (if you care) 

So when you sign up to a site make your email address sitename@yourdomain.com. That way when you look at where your spam is coming from you can see which email address is being used - that way you know who gave your details away. Apparently this little trick has been used against large companies who sell your details without your permission.


----------



## Generatorgus (Apr 30, 2013)

Slaurenson, not a bad idea. Somtimes it would be nice to flood them with a bunch of spam.

I used to have Netzero as a provider and when I dropped that servise and went to dsl I kept that address as a free account.
Nothing for free is really free, they sold my address to all takers.

GUS

Oh yeah, the spam I was getting stopped.  I hope they gave up.


----------

